# Bow Lease



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Monday blues...Just informed that our land owner will be selling his land and we will have to remove all of camp and stands before. Our group has been bow hunting the place for over 20 year. Currently have 2-4 of us looking for a new place. We all bow hunt only and are very serious about growing big deer and doing what is best for the land/rancher. 

Last lease was MLD and part of a large co-op. So would like to find another place similar. If anyone know any information or leads to a place coming up for lease please let me know. Would like to stay south of San Antonio or no more than 5 hours from Houston.

Thank you,

Robert 
281 799 5728


----------

